# Pregnancy symptoms while on birth control?



## BebeNumeroUno

I'm currently on Sprintec 28 day pack and recently have been experiencing a lot of pregnancy symptoms. I had a miscarriage a little over a month ago, so I'm basing my symptoms off of my last pregnancy. Extremely sore boobs, dull pressure on my lower abdomen, tired all the time, hungry all the time. Has anyone else every gotten pregnant on birth control and how did you know?


----------



## Avalanche

Birth control is designed to give you a dose of hormones that tricks your body into thinking that you're pregnant, so pregnancy type symptoms are common. I became pregnant with my daughter on the pill and I knew as I starting getting very bad morning sickness, something I'd never had before.


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

Wow! I never knew that. I thought they were like side-effects and that only some people get them. Thanks! When you found out you were pregnant, you had all the same symptoms as before but morning sickness was added? And also, were you taking the pill as directed or did you miss one/some?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Avalanche

I had missed two, which is why the pill failed for me. I was feeling pretty normal with the pill, my side affects were usually bloating, cramps and feeling a bit of nausea. When I got pregnant though it was full blown morning sickness, everyday. I'd never had that before so tested and my BFP came up very strong. 

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

Avalanche said:


> I had missed two, which is why the pill failed for me. I was feeling pretty normal with the pill, my side affects were usually bloating, cramps and feeling a bit of nausea. When I got pregnant though it was full blown morning sickness, everyday. I'd never had that before so tested and my BFP came up very strong.
> 
> Sorry for your loss :hugs:

Wow. Well, congrats on your baby, even if it wasn't planned right then! :) And one more question, if you don't mind...sorry. Did you missing two pills cause breakthrough bleeding, was it around the time you usually ovulated or did you ovulate because you missed pills? Again, sorry. I'm new to this and even when I read the leaflet and stuff it still confuses me a lot.

Thank you :)


----------



## Avalanche

I had been on the pill for quite a few years and never tracked my cycles so no idea if I normally would have ovulated then. It was about halfway through the pill packet though. I don't remember having any bleeding at all from missing two pills. I must have ovulated though when I missed those two pills.


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

Avalanche said:


> I had been on the pill for quite a few years and never tracked my cycles so no idea if I normally would have ovulated then. It was about halfway through the pill packet though. I don't remember having any bleeding at all from missing two pills. I must have ovulated though when I missed those two pills.

Okay, cool. Thanks for the info!:)


----------



## zoomlentil

I know my mum fell pregnant whilst on the pill. Don't think she missed any and don't know what her symptoms were, sorry. :blush:


----------



## comotion89

every month I was on the pill I had syptoms that correlated to beig preggO however it was just syptoms leading up to AF lol! so even tho I was in bcp I was testing every month eurgh I've got the implant in which makes me feel continously how I did when I was briefly pregnant so not nice . damn artificial hormones


----------



## Gunnhilde

Well, I have a friend who found out at 5 months in that she was pregnant on the pill. She had taken antibiotics and didn't know to use a backup method.

You are also unlikely to actually feel morning sickness before missing your period. A lot of times women, myself included, trick ourselves into thinking we have morning sickness or sore breasts, etc. in the two week wait. The times I've actually been pregnant I felt no different until after the missed period.

I think the time I had tried a hormonal birth control method (for about 2 weeks) it felt worse than being pregnant! I got bloating, gained a few pounds, was nauseous, my boobs hurt to high heaven, and I felt like crap. So, never again. IMO, I would have preferred pregnancy symptoms to that.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I was one giant pregnancy symptom while on the pill. I hated every second of it.


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

I completely agree! Would totally rather have pregnancy symptoms. I can't stand this birth control and I've only had it for three weeks. It was supposed to help with my moods as well but it's only making them worse. Plus all these symptoms keep popping up and it's just not fun. 

I know what you mean though, about not feeling anything until your period is missed. That's how it was for me too, I had sore boobs and dull achy pressure in my lower stomach and that's when I tested, I was 4 days late.



Gunnhilde said:


> Well, I have a friend who found out at 5 months in that she was pregnant on the pill. She had taken antibiotics and didn't know to use a backup method.
> 
> You are also unlikely to actually feel morning sickness before missing your period. A lot of times women, myself included, trick ourselves into thinking we have morning sickness or sore breasts, etc. in the two week wait. The times I've actually been pregnant I felt no different until after the missed period.
> 
> I think the time I had tried a hormonal birth control method (for about 2 weeks) it felt worse than being pregnant! I got bloating, gained a few pounds, was nauseous, my boobs hurt to high heaven, and I felt like crap. So, never again. IMO, I would have preferred pregnancy symptoms to that.


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

Damn. Well, this sucks. I'd love to be pregnant right now, sigh. Did you get off the birth control? I hate the idea of taking them, I hate artificial things. I think if you were meant to get pregnant, you will. 



sleepinbeauty said:


> I was one giant pregnancy symptom while on the pill. I hated every second of it.


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

Yeah, that's not nice at all. It's enough to drive us women crazy! I hate it too. I'm seriously thinking of getting off of it. I don't like the idea of artificial things going into my body. I'm very big on natural and herbal remedies. 



comotion89 said:


> every month I was on the pill I had syptoms that correlated to beig preggO however it was just syptoms leading up to AF lol! so even tho I was in bcp I was testing every month eurgh I've got the implant in which makes me feel continously how I did when I was briefly pregnant so not nice . damn artificial hormones


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

It's okay. Thanks for telling me! I just wanted to know about how common it was and stuff. I think when people get pregnant on the pill, it's just meant to be! :)



zoomlentil said:


> I know my mum fell pregnant whilst on the pill. Don't think she missed any and don't know what her symptoms were, sorry. :blush:


----------



## Mummy Bean

I missed one pill and felk preg. But i didnt notice any symptoms until i tested at around 6wks when themorning sickness hit . I wud say early preg symptoms are the same as period symptoms.


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

Did you have a period? 

I'm feeling very much like I'm about to get my period. I don't know when to expect it though since my cycle is 24 days but I'm taking a 28 day birth control pill. 



Mummy Bean said:


> I missed one pill and felk preg. But i didnt notice any symptoms until i tested at around 6wks when themorning sickness hit . I wud say early preg symptoms are the same as period symptoms.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

BebeNumeroUno said:


> Damn. Well, this sucks. I'd love to be pregnant right now, sigh. Did you get off the birth control? I hate the idea of taking them, I hate artificial things. I think if you were meant to get pregnant, you will.
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> I was one giant pregnancy symptom while on the pill. I hated every second of it.Click to expand...

I have been off them since the beginning of this year. I was only on them for 3-4 years but it was HELL. If I wasn't sick, I was a psycho-bitch. I switched pills every three months because that's how long I had to wait for my body to settle into each and IT NEVER DID. When I finally found one that worked for me, a newer, cheaper version of it came out and no one woudl carry the one I was on (Ocella) and I was right back at square one. Finally, J and I talked and I pitched them all in the bin! Yay!

Right now we're doing condoms. That's all we need. There is nothing artificial dictating my hormones and I don't feel like crap all the time. The only problem with them is that I feel like they are super abrasive sometimes compared to just skin-on-skin (which we *really* miss)

Have you considered a copper IUD? Non-hormonal, super effective.


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

sleepinbeauty said:


> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> Damn. Well, this sucks. I'd love to be pregnant right now, sigh. Did you get off the birth control? I hate the idea of taking them, I hate artificial things. I think if you were meant to get pregnant, you will.
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> I was one giant pregnancy symptom while on the pill. I hated every second of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been off them since the beginning of this year. I was only on them for 3-4 years but it was HELL. If I wasn't sick, I was a psycho-bitch. I switched pills every three months because that's how long I had to wait for my body to settle into each and IT NEVER DID. When I finally found one that worked for me, a newer, cheaper version of it came out and no one woudl carry the one I was on (Ocella) and I was right back at square one. Finally, J and I talked and I pitched them all in the bin! Yay!
> 
> Right now we're doing condoms. That's all we need. There is nothing artificial dictating my hormones and I don't feel like crap all the time. The only problem with them is that I feel like they are super abrasive sometimes compared to just skin-on-skin (which we *really* miss)
> 
> Have you considered a copper IUD? Non-hormonal, super effective.Click to expand...


Damn, if I had all those problems, I'd ditch them too. I don't really have anything too irritating and I want to ditch them. Yeah, condoms are good but I hate no skin to skin. But at least you're not sick, that's the most important.

No, I haven't...I thought it was hormonal and I am afraid of getting anything stuck inside me. But since it's non-hormonal, I might consider it. I wonder if it's expensive....


----------



## sleepinbeauty

BebeNumeroUno said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> Damn. Well, this sucks. I'd love to be pregnant right now, sigh. Did you get off the birth control? I hate the idea of taking them, I hate artificial things. I think if you were meant to get pregnant, you will.
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> I was one giant pregnancy symptom while on the pill. I hated every second of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been off them since the beginning of this year. I was only on them for 3-4 years but it was HELL. If I wasn't sick, I was a psycho-bitch. I switched pills every three months because that's how long I had to wait for my body to settle into each and IT NEVER DID. When I finally found one that worked for me, a newer, cheaper version of it came out and no one woudl carry the one I was on (Ocella) and I was right back at square one. Finally, J and I talked and I pitched them all in the bin! Yay!
> 
> Right now we're doing condoms. That's all we need. There is nothing artificial dictating my hormones and I don't feel like crap all the time. The only problem with them is that I feel like they are super abrasive sometimes compared to just skin-on-skin (which we *really* miss)
> 
> Have you considered a copper IUD? Non-hormonal, super effective.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, if I had all those problems, I'd ditch them too. I don't really have anything too irritating and I want to ditch them. Yeah, condoms are good but I hate no skin to skin. But at least you're not sick, that's the most important.
> 
> No, I haven't...I thought it was hormonal and I am afraid of getting anything stuck inside me. But since it's non-hormonal, I might consider it. I wonder if it's expensive....Click to expand...

You can get hormonal or non-hormonal IUDs. TAlk to your doctor about it. I don't want one just because I have bad cramping naturally and don't want to screw with anything but maybe after I have my first child I might consider it.


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

sleepinbeauty said:


> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> Damn. Well, this sucks. I'd love to be pregnant right now, sigh. Did you get off the birth control? I hate the idea of taking them, I hate artificial things. I think if you were meant to get pregnant, you will.
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> I was one giant pregnancy symptom while on the pill. I hated every second of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been off them since the beginning of this year. I was only on them for 3-4 years but it was HELL. If I wasn't sick, I was a psycho-bitch. I switched pills every three months because that's how long I had to wait for my body to settle into each and IT NEVER DID. When I finally found one that worked for me, a newer, cheaper version of it came out and no one woudl carry the one I was on (Ocella) and I was right back at square one. Finally, J and I talked and I pitched them all in the bin! Yay!
> 
> Right now we're doing condoms. That's all we need. There is nothing artificial dictating my hormones and I don't feel like crap all the time. The only problem with them is that I feel like they are super abrasive sometimes compared to just skin-on-skin (which we *really* miss)
> 
> Have you considered a copper IUD? Non-hormonal, super effective.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, if I had all those problems, I'd ditch them too. I don't really have anything too irritating and I want to ditch them. Yeah, condoms are good but I hate no skin to skin. But at least you're not sick, that's the most important.
> 
> No, I haven't...I thought it was hormonal and I am afraid of getting anything stuck inside me. But since it's non-hormonal, I might consider it. I wonder if it's expensive....Click to expand...
> 
> You can get hormonal or non-hormonal IUDs. TAlk to your doctor about it. I don't want one just because I have bad cramping naturally and don't want to screw with anything but maybe after I have my first child I might consider it.Click to expand...

Like bad menstrual cramps? I do too :/ Ugh, I wish my boyfriend wanted a baby right now, then I wouldn't need to worry about this.


----------



## Gunnhilde

BebeNumeroUno said:


> Damn, if I had all those problems, I'd ditch them too. I don't really have anything too irritating and I want to ditch them. Yeah, condoms are good but I hate no skin to skin. But at least you're not sick, that's the most important.
> 
> No, I haven't...I thought it was hormonal and I am afraid of getting anything stuck inside me. But since it's non-hormonal, I might consider it. I wonder if it's expensive....

It is unlikely you'll be able to get an IUD if you haven't had a live birth (at least in America). IUDs can cause infertility and can perforate the uterine lining. Only you can weigh that risk against the increased risk of breast cancer, strokes, and blood clots with the pill.

I have about a 45 day cycle and we use condoms for about 7 to 10 days of each cycle (and sometimes more if DF feels like he needs one during AF). NFP-FAM is what I choose after having difficult with the hormonal birth control and learning about the side effects.

Only you could know what you will put up with for not having to use condoms 100% of the time. :shrug:


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

Gunnhilde said:


> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> Damn, if I had all those problems, I'd ditch them too. I don't really have anything too irritating and I want to ditch them. Yeah, condoms are good but I hate no skin to skin. But at least you're not sick, that's the most important.
> 
> No, I haven't...I thought it was hormonal and I am afraid of getting anything stuck inside me. But since it's non-hormonal, I might consider it. I wonder if it's expensive....
> 
> It is unlikely you'll be able to get an IUD if you haven't had a live birth (at least in America). IUDs can cause infertility and can perforate the uterine lining. Only you can weigh that risk against the increased risk of breast cancer, strokes, and blood clots with the pill.
> 
> I have about a 45 day cycle and we use condoms for about 7 to 10 days of each cycle (and sometimes more if DF feels like he needs one during AF). NFP-FAM is what I choose after having difficult with the hormonal birth control and learning about the side effects.
> 
> Only you could know what you will put up with for not having to use condoms 100% of the time. :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh, wow. Never mind! I don't want to mess with my fertility! There should be a birth control for men.


----------



## Mummy Bean

BebeNumeroUno said:


> Gunnhilde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> Damn, if I had all those problems, I'd ditch them too. I don't really have anything too irritating and I want to ditch them. Yeah, condoms are good but I hate no skin to skin. But at least you're not sick, that's the most important.
> 
> No, I haven't...I thought it was hormonal and I am afraid of getting anything stuck inside me. But since it's non-hormonal, I might consider it. I wonder if it's expensive....
> 
> It is unlikely you'll be able to get an IUD if you haven't had a live birth (at least in America). IUDs can cause infertility and can perforate the uterine lining. Only you can weigh that risk against the increased risk of breast cancer, strokes, and blood clots with the pill.
> 
> I have about a 45 day cycle and we use condoms for about 7 to 10 days of each cycle (and sometimes more if DF feels like he needs one during AF). NFP-FAM is what I choose after having difficult with the hormonal birth control and learning about the side effects.
> 
> Only you could know what you will put up with for not having to use condoms 100% of the time. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, wow. Never mind! I don't want to mess with my fertility! There should be a birth control for men.Click to expand...

Would you trust them? I know my hubby can barely remember to put the rubbish out let alone take a pill/injection everyday! lol


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

Mummy Bean said:


> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunnhilde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> Damn, if I had all those problems, I'd ditch them too. I don't really have anything too irritating and I want to ditch them. Yeah, condoms are good but I hate no skin to skin. But at least you're not sick, that's the most important.
> 
> No, I haven't...I thought it was hormonal and I am afraid of getting anything stuck inside me. But since it's non-hormonal, I might consider it. I wonder if it's expensive....
> 
> It is unlikely you'll be able to get an IUD if you haven't had a live birth (at least in America). IUDs can cause infertility and can perforate the uterine lining. Only you can weigh that risk against the increased risk of breast cancer, strokes, and blood clots with the pill.
> 
> I have about a 45 day cycle and we use condoms for about 7 to 10 days of each cycle (and sometimes more if DF feels like he needs one during AF). NFP-FAM is what I choose after having difficult with the hormonal birth control and learning about the side effects.
> 
> Only you could know what you will put up with for not having to use condoms 100% of the time. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, wow. Never mind! I don't want to mess with my fertility! There should be a birth control for men.Click to expand...
> 
> Would you trust them? I know my hubby can barely remember to put the rubbish out let alone take a pill/injection everyday! lolClick to expand...

Haha, that's so true! Well, I'm just as bad at remembering to take them. I think he'd probably be better at it than me, he's the one who wants to wait. Although, he never reminds me about them anymore and never mentions them...so he'd probably be horrible at taking them too. Damn, haha!


----------



## BlondeShorty

BebeNumeroUno said:


> Mummy Bean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunnhilde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> Damn, if I had all those problems, I'd ditch them too. I don't really have anything too irritating and I want to ditch them. Yeah, condoms are good but I hate no skin to skin. But at least you're not sick, that's the most important.
> 
> No, I haven't...I thought it was hormonal and I am afraid of getting anything stuck inside me. But since it's non-hormonal, I might consider it. I wonder if it's expensive....
> 
> It is unlikely you'll be able to get an IUD if you haven't had a live birth (at least in America). IUDs can cause infertility and can perforate the uterine lining. Only you can weigh that risk against the increased risk of breast cancer, strokes, and blood clots with the pill.
> 
> I have about a 45 day cycle and we use condoms for about 7 to 10 days of each cycle (and sometimes more if DF feels like he needs one during AF). NFP-FAM is what I choose after having difficult with the hormonal birth control and learning about the side effects.
> 
> Only you could know what you will put up with for not having to use condoms 100% of the time. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, wow. Never mind! I don't want to mess with my fertility! There should be a birth control for men.Click to expand...
> 
> Would you trust them? I know my hubby can barely remember to put the rubbish out let alone take a pill/injection everyday! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, that's so true! Well, I'm just as bad at remembering to take them. I think he'd probably be better at it than me, he's the one who wants to wait. Although, he never reminds me about them anymore and never mentions them...so he'd probably be horrible at taking them too. Damn, haha!Click to expand...

.. Are you sure he still wants to wait if he's not mentioning them or reminding you to take them?? .. I just ask because DH did this to me. I was off the pill for years as it made me psycho bitch. We were somewhat following NFP but as I didn't know what my cycle was at first (33 days, I ovulate a week later usually than what is the "normal" phase, sometimes a week early..), we were also using condoms and he was bad for remembering to use them. .. Or wanting to. When I finally brought up that we needed to be "more careful" he finally just looked at me and asked me "so what" which made me realize that he was fine with NTNP.. just didn't want to "actively" try until later.

.. And now after the birth of DS we're back in WTT and I'm on the pill as recommended by my dr. .. I hate the false pregnancy symptoms but as it isn't messing with my emotions this time I am sucking it up at least until January and then we'll go back to NFP .. provided I can survive that long on the pill. :wacko:


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

BlondeShorty said:


> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy Bean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunnhilde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BebeNumeroUno said:
> 
> 
> Damn, if I had all those problems, I'd ditch them too. I don't really have anything too irritating and I want to ditch them. Yeah, condoms are good but I hate no skin to skin. But at least you're not sick, that's the most important.
> 
> No, I haven't...I thought it was hormonal and I am afraid of getting anything stuck inside me. But since it's non-hormonal, I might consider it. I wonder if it's expensive....
> 
> It is unlikely you'll be able to get an IUD if you haven't had a live birth (at least in America). IUDs can cause infertility and can perforate the uterine lining. Only you can weigh that risk against the increased risk of breast cancer, strokes, and blood clots with the pill.
> 
> I have about a 45 day cycle and we use condoms for about 7 to 10 days of each cycle (and sometimes more if DF feels like he needs one during AF). NFP-FAM is what I choose after having difficult with the hormonal birth control and learning about the side effects.
> 
> Only you could know what you will put up with for not having to use condoms 100% of the time. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, wow. Never mind! I don't want to mess with my fertility! There should be a birth control for men.Click to expand...
> 
> Would you trust them? I know my hubby can barely remember to put the rubbish out let alone take a pill/injection everyday! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, that's so true! Well, I'm just as bad at remembering to take them. I think he'd probably be better at it than me, he's the one who wants to wait. Although, he never reminds me about them anymore and never mentions them...so he'd probably be horrible at taking them too. Damn, haha!Click to expand...
> 
> .. Are you sure he still wants to wait if he's not mentioning them or reminding you to take them?? .. I just ask because DH did this to me. I was off the pill for years as it made me psycho bitch. We were somewhat following NFP but as I didn't know what my cycle was at first (33 days, I ovulate a week later usually than what is the "normal" phase, sometimes a week early..), we were also using condoms and he was bad for remembering to use them. .. Or wanting to. When I finally brought up that we needed to be "more careful" he finally just looked at me and asked me "so what" which made me realize that he was fine with NTNP.. just didn't want to "actively" try until later.
> 
> .. And now after the birth of DS we're back in WTT and I'm on the pill as recommended by my dr. .. I hate the false pregnancy symptoms but as it isn't messing with my emotions this time I am sucking it up at least until January and then we'll go back to NFP .. provided I can survive that long on the pill. :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm pretty sure he doesn't want to try yet. He knows how badly I want a baby. He used to remind me or ask me how they're making me feel and stuff but now he doesn't. I miss them way too frequently! Even when I was pregnant, I could never remember to take my prenatal vitamins :(


----------



## dotson97

I'm only 17 and my idiot boyfriend didnt use a condom. I am on the depo shot but I have taken multiple only symptom quizes they all say my birth control might have failed...... I am to scared to tell my mom and I don't know what to do. :nope:


----------

